# Photos of My 1/48 HE-111 Bomber



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow modeler’s, 

Below are photos of Monogram’s 1/48 scale Heinkel HE-111 H4 WWII German medium bomber. The model has the color scheme and markings of an aircraft assigned to KG53 (Legion Condor). It participated in the September 15, 1940 raid over England (considered “Battle of Britain Day”), was damaged and forced to crash land with two wounded crew members. 
I built this model in 1999. Listed below are the modifications/additions that were made:
>Photo-etched seatbelts/harnesses/gun ring sights-
>Scratch built landing light to front wing-
>Scratch built floor sections-
>Small diameter wire for “Lorenz” lower fuselage antennas-
>Fishing line was used for the rigging details-

This is one of my favorite WWII planes and the Monogram model is a real jewel. It required some extra work to get the major parts to fit up properly, but I believe it is on the same level of a Hasegawa or Tamiya kit. I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*More HE-111 "Battle of Britain" Bomber Photos*

Final photos...


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man that turned out nice. I am glad you posted it.
I always thought that these were some cool looking planes.
Els


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a beautiful build, Phillip. One to be proud of. The He-111 has always been one of my favorite planes. I designed the kit while at Revell-Monogram. We took the photos and measurements off of a Casa-built at a private airport down in Kansas City. It was 95 outside that day so imagine what it was like in the greenhouse. Tough job but someone has to do it.
Bruce


----------



## azslogan (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, beautifully done!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

That is one Beautiful job my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Truly *excellent* work, Philip! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect! Beautiful!
I've had one of those half-finished for about 10 years now. :lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SCHÖN!!!! Sehr schön!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

That is one beautiful plane. The shading at the ribs is especially nice and really makes it look realistic. Seeing your build makes me want to build planes again, but I was never near as good as this. Tremendous!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone-Thanks for the compliments.

Bruce-If you particiated in the design of this model you deserve a pat on the back. Monogram did a really good job.

Phillip1


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Stunning.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

John P said:


> I've had one of those half-finished for about 10 years now. :lol:


Half-finished in ten years? I wish I could match that work rate!

Excellent finish, particularly the underside.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nicely done!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

That is some beautiful work... very clean detailing!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Very good looking He 111.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, Phillip,
It was indeed a labor of love. It got "Kit of the Year" from Signal/Squadron back in '93?. I thank the guys in Monograms model shop for going all out with my designs. I'm always excited when I see someone like you do such a fantastic job of bringing her to life.
Bruce


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous build of the HE-111!:thumbsup: Nice attention to details and very clean!! - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful job on the HE-111. The detailing is gorgeous and the overall job is fantastic. You really got the panel shading well done. I've got a stack on WW2 aircraft and hope I can do half as good as what you did.

Bob K.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

jeeeeeeze!!!!!...as i have said in other posts, you guys amaze me on this site...your attention to detail, and craftsmanship of these little planes is just incredible!!!!!!...fantastic job:thumbsup::thumbsup:
cheers,
carl


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

leetle planes!? LEETLE PLANES!? WhyIoughta.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

What a beautiful paint job and weathering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Thank you, Phillip,
> It was indeed a labor of love. It got "Kit of the Year" from Signal/Squadron back in '93?. I thank the guys in Monograms model shop for going all out with my designs. I'm always excited when I see someone like you do such a fantastic job of bringing her to life.
> Bruce


 
:hat: This is an example of one of the very best things about HobbyTalk; on occasion, a builder will actually get to be in contact with the true kit designer! :thumbsup:


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautifully well built and a skilled application of paint. Your line shading is perfect without being overdone. Nice!!


----------

